# Toyota Corolla Twincam pics



## phil-ray (Feb 15, 2007)

any critque or comments welcome, well here u go






















and a wee hdr


----------



## c_mac (Feb 15, 2007)

you have me drooling! love the car, wished we had those front ends here! where i am from the scene is going from 240's to these...

beautiful car and great shots!


----------



## Ab$olut (Feb 16, 2007)

Really nice I love the low down shot


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice shots... Love the car too.  One of these days I will get a drift car.


----------



## LongDucDong (Feb 16, 2007)

#3 & #5 really caught my eye, beautiful shots! Love the DoF in #3!

Awesome AE86 as well! Probably my favorite Toyota of all time. Oh if I just knew that theyd be such a hot commodity and have such potential as a drift car, I would have bought my friends' old Hachi. Oh well, one day...


----------



## phil-ray (Feb 16, 2007)

longducdong, i know, there going for big money in ireland these days about £7000 or more, if i would have known this my self i would have bought a few 2 or 3 years back when they where around3k to buy

cheers for the comments guys. it makes it worth while when people like what u do


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Feb 16, 2007)

4 and 5 for me.

No 4 because of the POV and 5 'cause of the tone you got with the HDR


----------



## phil-ray (Feb 17, 2007)

cheers for the comments guys


----------

